# Angeln in gennep in Holland



## Appocalippo (19. Mai 2019)

Hallo liebe foris 

Ich bin neu und wollte mal fragen, ob mir jemand sagen kann welche Genehmigungen ich brauche um in Holland in gennep angeln zu dürfen.
Vispass ist klar. 
Aber von welchem Verein welche Genehmigung? Wo darf ich dann angeln? Auch im Hafen? Nur in der Maas?

Habt ihr Erfahrungen und Tipps?

Wo sind die Anlaufstellen für die besagten Genehmigungen?

Danke im voraus 

Ich freue mich auf eure Antworten 

Petri heil
Joleen aus Belgien


----------



## .Capricornus. (19. Mai 2019)

Hallo,

Du nimmst dann den Vispass vom VBG Gennep, da ist dann eine extra Genehming für den Hafen inkludiert, sowie
für einige Altarme, die man nur über diesen Verein beangeln darf.
https://vbggennep.nl/vergunningen/angelscheinen/
https://angelshopgoch.de/angelscheine/

Gruss und Petri


----------

